# Bike value help. Our Own Hardware EZ SPEED mens tank bike.



## biker (Nov 7, 2014)

Came upon this bike I never heard of. The headbadge says EZ SPEED and Our Own Hardware around the perimeter. Looks to possibly be a Schwinn Model C version with a nice tank (cigar type?), headlight and basic rack. Kinda basic version bike but still looks nice. Looks all original except for the grips. Would this have the coke bottle grips? I would guess the year to be late thirties. Any idea on the year it was made and its value?
Thanks,


----------



## bike (Nov 7, 2014)

*Nice fresh bike!*

Just how I like em.  Even the correct 3 rib delta in place.
A rack was an option on 37 dx maybe here too.

Check b bc and dx models from 37 on here:

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/  (a Great resource! But not all catalogs...)

If it was mine I would be in the 12-16 range depending on how bad I wanted to sell it. But I am not a schwinn expert perhaps some will chime in.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 7, 2014)

*Rack*

The rack looks like a Shelby


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice bike! I would start at $1,500 with a little wiggle room but not too much


----------



## squeedals (Nov 7, 2014)

Here's an old CABE thread on EZ Speed.....

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-35146.html


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 7, 2014)

ronbug said:


> Came upon this bike I never heard of. The headbadge says EZ SPEED and Our Own Hardware around the perimeter. Looks to possibly be a Schwinn Model C version with a nice tank (cigar type?), headlight and basic rack. Kinda basic version bike but still looks nice. Looks all original except for the grips. Would this have the coke bottle grips? I would guess the year to be late thirties. Any idea on the year it was made and its value?
> Thanks,



What's the serial number?..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 7, 2014)

If I had to guess...I would say it's 1941


----------

